# Does anyone know the value of this guitar? very rare BC Rich Acoustic



## BRXM (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi. I have a model RW-5, BC Rico acoustic, which was made in Japan about 35 yrs ago. I am the original buyer and this guitar has been stored since new and barely played. Last time I checked, the original strings are still on the guitar and its in its original case. I would give this a 9.8 out of 10 for condition and its probably perfect, just needs cleaning. I don't see how to add a picture thats not a url, so the description is:
dreadnought style, no cutaway
white maple or light wood top
rosewood side and back
rosewood fingerboard with BC Rich cloud inlays
pearl inlaid headstock, classic BC Rich designed headstock

FYI, these are the guitars that BC Rich wanted to sell but were stopped by another company using the Rico name for horn reeds, so only about 100 pcs ever got out of Japan before a court order stopped them. L&M had the first load in Canada, about 6 pieces, this is one of them.

This thing cost about 770 bucks at L&M on Bloor & Spadina about 35 yrs ago. I don't even like acoustics, but I walked in there, saw this and had to try it. It sounded so amazing that I didn't even put it down and bought it on the spot. I tried BC Rich and they don['t know anything.
Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

You may have one from the begining of the company especialy if it has the Rico name on it. The Bernie Rico electrics are in demand and are very expensive and very limeted right now.

Some pictures would help, open an account on photobucket then save the picture, put your mouse over the picture and choose the second option, reply to this forum and click on the square icon above that looks like a window, erase whats in the box, right click and select paste.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

They first started the NJ ( Nagoya Japan ) series in Japan in 1984 and prior to that they were made in California and were made in the Terada company for about 2 years so we know that your guitar had to be made between 84-86 after that most of the production was Korean ( Cort Factory ).
Once you post pictures might be able to tell you a little more, the top was more then likely a spruce top though as that was the wood of choice for the Terada factory during those years.Ship


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Some of the Japanese built BC Rich guitars of that time.








Does yours look like one of them.Ship.....okay I am kidding its the RW-5
As for value well thats a hard one because they don't come up to often for sale so its hard to say exactly what you might get for it, but because of where it was made lowest price point would be around $300.00 to a high of $750.00, not sure were you got that this guitar was a limited amount built, they might have been limited to shipment in the US but not anywhere else.


----------



## BRXM (Nov 25, 2010)

Ship of fools said:


> Some of the Japanese built BC Rich guitars of that time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bingo, thats the pic that I have. Its the RW-5 in the picture you listed. Trust me, I bought this at Long & McQuade in Toronto when it was new. Its definitely made in Japan and there were only about 6 guitars in the store, that one time. A few weeks later after I bought mine, they were all gone and of course, there were never any more.
Thanks for the help.


----------

